# Im so over being pregnant



## Nessa0906

I am now 33 weeks & 6days. Ive gained 40lbs, my girls weigh 4lbs each... I live in az so its veryyyyy hot! . I know I'm being selfish but I'm thinking about taking the castor oil tomorrow night.. My ultrasound doc told me that at 34 weeks twins are 90% developed so that means they will be ok right??? 

And in less than a month I've been in triage 3 times due to contractions.. But they told me I wasn't dialating. Even though I was contracting every two min. 
The last time I went in one of my daughters heart beats was too fast and they still let me go .. Very frustrating... 

I don't wanna risk her life everytime I lay on my side..


----------



## lizziedripping

Aargh, it is hard Hun, but please don't take the castor oil. There are some ladies here who delivered around 34wks and although their babies are on the whole fine, hey still had to spend some time in the NICU, and I am certain they'll back me up and say it would have been so much better to have their babies home with them immediately.

You are doing soooo well, only a few more weeks and every week now is a huge bonus. Even at 38wks and nearly 8Ibs one of my babies struggled with breathing for a few hrs after delivery. He recovered relatively quickly only because he had reached 38wks, at 34wks he would have spent atleast a couple of weeks in hospital. Staying pregnant was the much better option and lots easier than even one night in intensive care. 

Recognise how well you've done to make it this far, don't give up now honey. I speak not from some lofty height, but as a fellow twin Mum who knows how hard twin pregnancy is. Hang in there, it will be so worth it :hugs:


----------



## daisybby03

I heard caster oil can make you very sick! Also NICU is ahard place to be! I did it for 9 weeks, it hell leaving the hospital with out your babies. I know you are miserable, but this is your first job as a momma..baking healthy baby's. 
I understand your nervous about the ones health,just go to labor and delivery every time you feel you need to, heck at some point you will start to dilate :) 
A friend took caster oil and was on the potty for hours..both ends,not fun while prego!


----------



## campbell06

agreed castor oil is a bad idea! my sister did that when she was a week past due with her daughter, and let me tell you she spent hours with it coming out of both ends! she was so sick and for days after she was so sore and sick to her belly but still no baby they had to enduce at the hospital 4 days later.
And i understand how you feel im 34 weeks and 5 days and i feel huge and uncomphy and im in ohio and we have had record heat and no air! not fun at all plus i have my 3 yr old and my 5 yr old who keep me up on my feet all the time, but my girls are 5llbs 13ozand 5lbs3oz and i still fear them coming early i do not want to leave them in the hospital, i have a friend who was in a car accident and her son was born at 25 weeks! and he cant even think of coming home till october! so thats a long ttime away from your babies. take it easy and do check on your daughter at labor and delivery as much as u want thats what their there for. hang in there your not alone were all in the same boat :)


----------



## jogami

I know it's hard, and frustrating, but please try and be patient :hugs: the longer they cook the better they will be. Try and take your mind off it, fill up the weeks and they will fly by. I feel for you hun cos I know I'm going to feel exactly the same but I'm going to try my hardest to go as long as I can. I hope the discomfort eases up for you a bit and you can make the final stretch :thumbup:


----------



## auntcarrie

Oh I know how you feel too! I didn't consider castor oil but I went out for some Indian food around 34 weeks myself (it didn't work, either time). 

I will tell you even making it to 37 weeks versus 35+1/2 was a huge difference, how much more ready my second set was for the world. I was lucky just one had to spend a few hours in NICU with the 35+1/2 delivery. 

And I also know that NONE of these responses will make you feel better. In fact, they might just make you feel worse and frustrated. I get it, believe me. Go ahead and have a cry, complain to anyone who will listen... You deserve to blow off some steam. It seems like so much longer but in no time your twinnies will be here. Just take it day to day. Hang in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

I can't add anything sweetie just wanted to send you lots of hugs - a twins pregnancy is a special kind of torture I delivered at 37+4 and the end is pure hell!!!! Hang in there and whinge whinge whinge away!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Chin up sweetie - you are doing briliantly and not long to go now - take one hour at a time and let those babies last inside as long as possible :hugs:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:hugs: only a few more weeks to go. Take care. x


----------



## LorettaClaire

Please please keep going. I know exactly how you are feeling but those babies need all the time in your tummy they can get. My boys were born at 33 weeks and still spent nearly 3 weeks in NICU. It is such a hard place and I wouldn't wish it upon anyone to spend time in there. Coming home without your babies is hard.

you are doing so well and you will have your babies soon. Keep going :) x


----------



## Nessa0906

Confession.. Idid take it but the hospital gave me a shot and stopped my contractions ... Iwill go to the most 36weeks.. So over this pregnancy. 


Thanks for the hugs and support ladies:)


----------

